# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Finaliza el proceso de consulta pública de la Propuesta de Proyecto de Plan Hidrológico del Guadalquivir

## F. Lázaro

http://iagua.es/2011/07/finaliza-el-...-guadalquivir/

Mie, 20 jul, 2011

Joaquín Castillo Sempere, presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir, ha celebrado hoy un desayuno con los medios de comunicación en el que les ha informado de los resultados obtenidos durante el proceso de consulta pública de la Propuesta de Proyecto del Plan Hidrológico de la Demarcación del Guadalquivir.

Durante su intervención, Joaquín Castillo ha destacado la importancia de un documento de estas características que constituye la piedra angular sobre la que se apoya la gestión del agua del territorio. Además, ha afirmado que en el Plan Hidrológico confluyen intereses diversos donde hay que llegar a una síntesis, con un recurso limitado debemos mejorar los caudales ecológicos, la calidad de las aguas y mantener el desarrollo del territorio.

A través del Plan se posibilita la consonancia y el cumplimiento con las políticas europeas, especialmente con la Directiva Marco del Agua. El Plan Hidrológico garantiza una política de Estado en la gestión del agua, respetando la unidad de cuenca y garantizando la igualdad entre los diferentes territorios que conforman la demarcación, ha subrayado el presidente.

Los principales objetivos del Plan Hidrológico son conseguir el buen estado y la adecuada protección del dominio público hidráulico y de las aguas, la satisfacción de las demandas, y el equilibrio y armonización del desarrollo regional y sectorial, incrementando las disponibilidades del recurso, protegiendo su calidad, economizando su empleo y racionalizando sus usos en armonía con el medio ambiente y los demás recursos naturales.
*
Alegaciones a la Propuesta de Proyecto de PHD*

A continuación, Víctor Cifuentes, jefe de la Oficina de Planificación Hidrológica, ha comentado el proceso de consulta pública al que se ha sometido el documento, afirmando que el número de alegaciones recibidas ha superado todas las expectativas, eso significa que la sociedad está interesada, será un Plan hecho por todos y para todos.

Entre las alegaciones recibidas destaca la participación de la ciudadanía que tanto a título individual, como a través de colectivos y plataformas, organizaciones ecologistas, organizaciones de consumidores y usuarios, etc. han hecho constar sus opiniones e intereses, enviando más de 230 escritos. Por otro lado, también ha habido una gran participación de entidades del sector agrario, que han enviado más de 60 alegaciones. Además, se han recogido aportaciones del sector industrial y del abastecimiento. En comparación con etapas anteriores, se han recibido un importante número de alegaciones de diferentes administraciones, tanto locales como regionales o de la Administración General del Estado.

Según ha destacado Víctor Cifuentes, entre las principales cuestiones planteadas se pueden diferenciar cinco grandes bloques:

- Aspectos de carácter formal y normativo: adaptación del PHD al nuevo marco normativo y competencial. Referencias al proceso de tramitación del Plan como Real Decreto Legislativo. Incorporación de planes, programas y referencias legislativas relacionadas. Modificación de datos y erratas.

- Control y la gobernanza: Incorporación y desarrollo de estudios para la mejora del conocimiento de la realidad de la demarcación. Medidas para la mejora del control de los recursos hídricos (mejora en infraestructuras de control, actualización del registro de derechos de aguas, incremento de la guardería fluvial, control de extracciones ilegales, vigilancia del DPH,). Algunas entidades muestra su disconformidad con la nueva organización de los Sistemas de Explotación. En ocasiones se cuestiona la propuesta para la recuperación de costes y el proceso participativo. Solicitan una mejora de coordinación interadministrativa.

- Programa de medidas: Se solicita la incorporación de nuevas actuaciones al Programa de Medidas (nuevas infraestructuras, modernización, medidas de control de la demanda y de contaminación, etc.)

- Aspectos de carácter cuantitativo: Existen alegaciones de carácter totalmente opuesto entorno al sistema concesiones actual, reclamando en algunos casos mayores garantías, revisiones, nuevas concesiones o la paralización total de las mismas. Algunas entidades muestran su disconformidad a las dotaciones propuestas o a las eficiencias de los riegos planteados.

- Aspectos de carácter cualitativo: Mejora para el seguimiento y definición de las masas de agua. Ampliación de zonas protegidas incorporando nuevos espacios y nuevas figuras. Se solicita también una mayor incorporación de los efectos del cambio climático en los escenarios tendenciales. Destacan las alegaciones relacionadas con la propuesta de implantación de caudales ecológicos y solicitando mejoras en el proceso de concertación de los mismos.

La Propuesta de Proyecto del Plan Hidrológico de la Demarcación del Guadalquivir ha estado sometida a consulta pública durante un periodo de seis meses comprendidos entre el 15 de diciembre de 2010 y el 15 de junio de 2011. Posteriormente, en función del alto número de alegaciones que se estaban recibiendo durante los últimos días, la CHG ha decidido ampliar el plazo hasta el 14 de julio de 2011. Es por ello que el Organismo de cuenca aún se encuentra en periodo de estudio y análisis de alegaciones.

Una vez hayan sido analizadas todas las alegaciones se integrarán en la medida de lo posible dando lugar a un nuevo documento que deberá ser informado favorablemente por el Consejo del Agua de la Demarcación. A continuación, éste será enviado al Consejo de Ministros para su aprobación definitiva como Real Decreto Legislativo.

*Inversiones de la CHG*

Por otro lado, el Director Técnico de la CHG, Juan Saura, ha informado que las inversiones llevadas a cabo durante el año 2010 por la CHG y la DGA del MARM en el ámbito de sus competencias, ascendieron a más de 102 millones de euros.

Del mismo modo, ha confirmado que durante 2011 hay prevista una inversión de más de 100 millones de euros en actuaciones que actualmente se encuentran en ejecución gracias a los fondos europeos y al presupuesto de la Dirección General del Agua. Por otro lado, Juan Saura ha afirmado que la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir prevé una inversión futura de más de 120 millones de euros, a través de proyectos que se pondrán en marcha a lo largo del segundo semestre de 2011. Las principales líneas de inversión del Organismo son la modernización de los regadíos, la restauración hidrológico-forestal, la defensa de inundaciones y actuaciones para la mejora del saneamiento y del abastecimiento.

----------

